# Don Carlos Aniversary



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I have been sitting on a few of these for a while and kept forgeting that I had them. So while trying to figure what I wanted to smoke I came across them and decided to spark one up. I will say that it started out great with that sweetness you get from the hemmingways but never really got any better than a regular don carlos or a hemmingway. Now don't get me wrong it was a very good smoke and since I love the don carlos and hemmingway lines there really isn't anything negitive to be said about it, but for what they cost I was expecting alot more. Also one of the pics shows 2 of my new toys my new 3G iphone and another palio for home (I have a palio at work and used my xikar at home) now I could have a palio for both.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh and I had to make sure I got the swing set in the pics for Jim (Doogie)


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics Joe as usual.So you would rather have a OpusX?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the review, nice toys


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

paint said:


> Great pics Joe as usual.So you would rather have a OpusX?


yes and even more so with age on them


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review, was going to pick these up, but will probably get a few hemingways and don c's instead.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

never had one. thanks the the input. i'm an avid palio user myself... i just can't get used to the xikar.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> never had one. thanks the the input. i'm an avid palio user myself... i just can't get used to the xikar.


you know I've had my xikar for a while and its just never been as good as my palio


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joes got the best stuff


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics Joe.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice stuff Joe, thanks alot for posting.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for smoking one of them. I have one in my Humi that I have been sitting on for awhile now and just don't want to smoke it, but I've been very curious as to what it is like. Now I can let it sit for awhile longer.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pics and thanks for the quick review


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Thanks for smoking one of them. I have one in my Humi that I have been sitting on for awhile now and just don't want to smoke it, but I've been very curious as to what it is like. Now I can let it sit for awhile longer.


honestly I would love to hear what someone else has to say about it


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the review and sharing your pics.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats a fine looking cigar.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I never even seen one of those babies! I know it wasn't what you was expecting but at least it wasn't bad!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I never even seen one of those babies! I know it wasn't what you was expecting but at least it wasn't bad!


your right it was definatly not a bad cigar like I said it was just as good as a regular don carlos and hemmingway which to me is very good just not better to warrant the extra cash


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I got the same feeling from the god of fire. Thanks for the no BS review.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

man what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It does look good!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

